
Web 3.0 or Nonparametric efficiency - alphasigma
Tim Berners-Lee,<p>Simply.
I&#x27;m sure that you will perfectly understand.<p>Today, from Brussels I&#x27;m really happy.<p>You confirm me where I&#x27;m going. Thank.<p>I read your article the semantic web and -in action.<p>Basically I was working on my project.
I have to publish an article &quot;Human as an enterpeneur&quot;.<p>In a sens my idea is a complet plagiarism of your idea.But it&#x27;s not.
It&#x27;s the first time in my life that I read those articles.<p>This is unbelievable.<p>I&#x27;m really happy to follow what you did till now for our community.<p>I&#x27;m sure that I&#x27;ll be able to help our community to resolve the semantic issue.<p>I&#x27;m already scare about this.
A unique place for what we are talking about is my biggest fear.<p>The model is an hybrid, working with nonparametric and paramatric.
The parametric will help user to build and manage his environment.<p>The nonparametricis is the core. Using spreadsheet as a basic idea.
I believe, it&#x27;s the best way.<p>A toolbars working on all devise is also used.<p>CALLABRAND is the project name.<p>CAB 000000000000000000000003
#human#gov#nongov#business#philanthropy#<p>179, Rue Emile Feron
1060 Bruxelles
BELGIQUE<p>0032484807818
Linkedin : souliman azaoum<p>With respect.
A friend. AS.
======
smt88
Not one sentence of this makes sense.

